# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Επιλογή παπαγάλου

## Panosp

Καλημέρα σας , πήρα απόφαση μια εβδομάδα μετά τον ξαφνικό χαμό του κοκατίλ μου , να αγοράσω κάποιο άλλο παπαγαλάκι .
Ωστόσο λόγω του δεσίματος με τον Ντάρκο μου δεν θέλω ο επόμενος παπαγάλος να είναι και αυτός κοκατίλ.
Μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο είδος? Μένω σε διαμέρισμα και τα λεφτά τα οποία μπορώ να διαθέσω είναι στις τιμές κοκατιλ.

----------


## panos70

Ολοι οι παπαγαλοι εχουν την ομορφια τους και τις ιδιαιτεροτητες τους ,οποτε ειναι καθαρα δικη σου επιλογη ,εγω παντος για κοκατιλ σε ξαναβλεπω

----------


## kaveiros

Πανο ολα τα κοκατιλ δεν ειναι ιδια, εχουν την προσωπικοτητα τους. Αλλα ειναι πιο ατιθασα, αλλα πιο χαδιαρικα κτλ. Το ιδιο ισχυει για ολους τους παπαγαλους βασικα. Αν παντως θελεις να δοκιμασεις με αλλο ειδος, τοτε ενα budgie θα ειναι μια επιλογη χωρις να ξοδεψεις πολλα. Ισως ενα μωρο απο εκτροφεα για να μπορεσεις να το ημερεψεις ευκολα και να ειναι σε καλυτερη κατσταση. Ενα αλλο κοντινο ειδος σε τιμη ειναι τα lovebirds τα οποια απ οτι λενε ειναι πιο ανεξαρτητα ως χαρακτηρες και ημερευουν δυσκολοτερα απο budgie η κοκατιλ, ομως αν παρεις ενα μικρο, νομιζω οτι δε θα εχεις προβλημα εξημερωσης. Και τελος μια καλη επιλογη ειναι τα parrotlet.

----------


## panos70

Τα lovebirds αρεσουν και σε εμενα πολυ,δεν ειχα ποτε σε αντιθεση με τα budgie που ειχα παντα απο μικρος

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξέρω γιατι αλλα τα partletakia μου εχουν παρει λιγο τα μυαλα!!!! διαβασε στην καταλληλη ενοτητα για τους παπαγαλους- ειδη- ρατσες και θα βρεις πολλες πληροφοριες!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Εμενα μου εχουν παρει το μυαλο οπως και του πανου τα λοβ!! 
Ειναι πολυ ομορφα παπαγαλακια αλλα και τα parrotlet εχουν τη χαριτωμενια τους κι'αυτα!

----------


## panos70

Συμφωνο

----------


## Kostakos

Αλατις ρε πανο εχεις ολοσωστη και ορθη γνωμη χιχιχιχιχι  :Evilgrin0039:  :Party0038: 
αλλα αυτο ειναι περιπου το 10%, το θεμα ειναι που κυμαινεσαι εσυ και τι σ-αρεσει!

----------


## Panosp

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις γρήγορες απαντήσεις και το ενδιαφέρον σας. Προσανατολίζομαι προς Lovebird ή Parrotlet , παρ όλα αυτά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα βρώ στην περιοχή μου (Αλεξανδρούπολη) , και επιπλέον δεν γνωρίζω για κάποιο εκτροφείο εδώ κοντά. Γνωρίζετε κάτι?

----------


## Kostakos

μπραβο ρε πανο πολυ ωραια επιλογη νομιζω οτι εσυ μπορεις να βρεις μιας και εισαι σε μεγαλη πολη!

----------


## Panosp

Σε ευχαριστώ Κώστα , θα ψάξω όσο μπορώ πάντως.

----------


## Panosp

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας , θα σας ενημερώσω για την επιλογή μου...

----------


## Kostakos

Ανυπομονω, ετσι οπως σε βλεπω θα παρεις πριν παρω εγω!! Θα ζηλεψω!! ( οχι συγκερκιμενα λοβ, για οσους το ξερουν το λεω  :Evilgrin0039: )

----------


## Panosp

Παιδιά λύστε μου μία απορία : Πώς θα μπορέσω να καταλάβω αν την ηλικία ενός κοκατίλ?
Για παράδειγμα εαν το δαχτυλίδι είναι με χρονολογια 11 , υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να καταλάβουμε αν είναι 1.2 χρονων ή 7 μηνών?

----------


## mitsman

Ναι, υπαρχει τροπος... αν υπαρχει δαχτυλιδι.... πανω στο δαχτυλιδι γραφει συλλογο δαχτυλιδιου και αριθμο εκτροφεα... βρισκεις τον συλλογο και παιρνεις τηλεφωνο, σου λενε τον εκτροφεα, βρισκεις το τηλεφωνο του, του λες τον αυξοντα αριθμο δαχτυλιδιου! και μολις εμαθες την ημερομηνια γεννησης του!

----------

